# Popbuying Promotion Item List Collected



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, guys:
We are collecting items in popbuying.com for promotion.
What you should do is let us know what's your favorite in popbuying.com
then, list it in the post.
We will choose one of them each week for promotion.
Thanks!
popbuying.com


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 8, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Hi, guys:
> We are collecting items in popbuying.com for promotion.
> What you should do is let us know what's your favorite in popbuying.com
> then, list it in the post.
> ...



Hm... I'm kind of a fan of the F-IIs (Sheng-En) and Ghosthands ("Dare to Do" pouches).


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 8, 2010)

sku.25567 (LanLan 2x2)
sku.27101 (FII)
sku.24837 (Gigaminx)
sku.28220 (Teraminx)


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> sku.25567 (LanLan 2x2)
> sku.27101 (FII)



My post, stolen.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 8, 2010)

28224 (MF8 big crazy 4x4)
28219 (MF8 Teraminx original color)
28220 (C4Y black teraminx)
26823 (DaYan black 3x3x3)


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 8, 2010)

all puzzle items


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...onal_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-22362


----------



## jiggy (Apr 8, 2010)

I have one request: If you do a promotion on a black/white product, can you also do it on the white/black counterpart? For example, if you were to have the promotion on this black cube, it would be nice to also have it on this white cube, and vica versa. This would be really helpful! 

Note: I just chose those cubes at random, I'm _not_ suggesting them for the promotion.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 9, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> all puzzle items



this


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 9, 2010)

Popbuying is already freaking cheap guys (except the v-cubes), list individual items.
I want to suggest the v-cubes or the mini QJ 4x4, since many cubers are looking for the mini qj.


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 9, 2010)

F-II


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 9, 2010)

QJ 4x4.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 9, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Magic_Cube_Competition_Timer_Black-27659


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 9, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> sku.24837 (Gigaminx)
> sku.28220 (Teraminx)



I agree


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

i think this one would be beneficial
Alpha 5


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i think this one would be beneficial
> Alpha 5



Thank.
Your advise has been collected.

Popbuying.com


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 10, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > i think this one would be beneficial
> ...



Yeah, with the New mold coming out from haiyan, it's gonna be a good idea.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 10, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, guys:
> ...



Exactly this.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 10, 2010)

Shen En (FII)
LanLan 2x2x2
miniQJ 4x4x4


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 10, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



Ghost Hands are amazing, gotta try Fii


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


exactly why i suggested it, i plan to get one when the new mold comes out


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



What you guys want is what we try hard to get.
So, just keep your eyes on NEW ARRIVALS in popbuying.com

Thanks
popbuying.com


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 11, 2010)

These are cubes that u gotta have. I had to spoil these because the list is so long.


Spoiler



A-III
A-IV
A-V
Haiyan Cube
Haiyan Memory Cube
C-I
C-II
F-I
F-II
Ghost Hand-I
Ghost Hand-II
ShenShou Cube
Clown Cube
Edison Cube
Meffert's pyraminx
QJ pyraminx
LanLan2x2
Eastsheen 2x2
Ghost Hand 2x2
Diansheng 2x2
Mini QJ 4x4
Large QJ 4x4
YJ 4x4
Eastsheen 4x4
Meffert's Megaminx
Stackmat+Timer
A 1x1 comes with every order above $20
Eastsheen 5x5
V-cube 5
V-cube 6
V-cube 7


----------



## Cena Cube (Apr 12, 2010)

small type a


----------



## radmin (Apr 12, 2010)

Mini C

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26820


I love this cube!


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 13, 2010)

Stackmat black and ghosthand please =D


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you guys know why the last two promotion is not successful enough?
not enough discount or not the right items?

Popbuying.com


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 15, 2010)

You need the right items to discount.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 15, 2010)

Maru 2x2.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 15, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> You need the right items to discount.



Of course I need the right one.
But people alway want theri favorites to discount, actually this ones are not
always the popular one.
So, what should I do next?

Popbuying.com


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 15, 2010)

In the case of LanLan 2x2 most people already have this puzzle when the promotion starts. Why purchase more of it when already have one, two or more?. I think the promotions are misguided. Maybe the promotions can be oriented not in "popular proved (an cheap)" puzzles but in new uncommon puzzles and more expensive ones that people can`t afford easily.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> small type a


fail:fp http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-26652


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 16, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> In the case of LanLan 2x2 most people already have this puzzle when the promotion starts. Why purchase more of it when already have one, two or more?. I think the promotions are misguided. Maybe the promotions can be oriented not in "popular proved (an cheap)" puzzles but in new uncommon puzzles and more expensive ones that people can`t afford easily.




Thanks for your advise.
I know the accurate reason for that.
Sounds good.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Samania (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like some FIIs and Ghosthands pleaassee. ive been looking around the site and havent found any :<


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

Samania said:


> I would like some FIIs and Ghosthands pleaassee. ive been looking around the site and havent found any :<



lrn2PopBuying

http://www.popbuying.com/products.pb/category.149
http://www.popbuying.com/products.pb/category.155


----------



## Samania (Apr 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > I would like some FIIs and Ghosthands pleaassee. ive been looking around the site and havent found any :<
> ...



i just noticed when i was browsing on the site. just now :fp

epic fails for meh.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 16, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> 
> 
> > In the case of LanLan 2x2 most people already have this puzzle when the promotion starts. Why purchase more of it when already have one, two or more?. I think the promotions are misguided. Maybe the promotions can be oriented not in "popular proved (an cheap)" puzzles but in new uncommon puzzles and more expensive ones that people can`t afford easily.
> ...



I agree with this. If a puzzle is very popular, then people will buy it, even without a promotion. You should promote new/rare/strange puzzles. And also, promote multiple items at the same time, not just 1 or 2.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 16, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> ...



I agree with that, too.
Actually, that's what we learned from the last two promotion.
Look forward to the improvements.
Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------

